# Origin Account gehackt



## Macauley (19. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

Ich war mir nicht sicher ob ich hier an der richtigen Stelle bin, aber da mein Origin Account unter anderem BF3 und BF BC2 enthält, dachte ich ich poste es einfach hier.
Am 7.10.2012 (Sonntag) wurde mein e-Mail Account gehackt und über diesen dann per Passwort-Reset das Passwort zurückgesetzt und die e-Mail Adresse geändert. Ich habe es am Nachmittag des selben Tages bemerkt. 
Ich habe mich dann direkt an den GMX Support und den EA Support gewandt. Nach 3 Tagen hatte Ich meinen e-Mail Account bei GMX dann wieder.
Bei EA wollte ich eigentlich den Live Chat benutzen aber der lässt sich bei mir aus unnachvollziehbaren Gründen nicht öffnen (der Button auf der Supportseite fehlt einfach), anrufen wollte ich nicht um unnötige Kosten zu vermeiden. Also habe ich den Mail Support benutzt, was mir allerdings auch nur auf der englischen Supportseite angeboten wurde (habe meine Anfrage auf Englisch verfasst, was jedoch kein Problem war weshalb es auch kein Verständnisproblem sein dürfte). Inzwischen ist diese Anfrage 12 Tage her (eigentlich stand auf der Seite man erhält binnen 24 Stunden eine rückmeldung) und ich habe noch immer keinerlei Rückmeldungen seitens EA erhalten. Ich habe umfangreiche Informationen mitgeliefert (Keys zu FIFA 13, BF3, BC2; Personalausweisscan; Verwendungszweck bei überweisungen für FIFA Points; nachdem ich meinen e-Mail Account hatte den Code mit dem das Passwort zurückgesetzt wurde). Bisher kam allerdings noch keine Rückmeldung. Heute war ich das Warten dann mal leid und hab gedacht ich rufe jetzt einfach beim Support an.
Beim ersten Versuch habe ich die Referenznummer der bestehenden Supportanfrage eingeben - es kam eine Meldung der Support sei aufgrund von technischen Problemen momentan nicht verfügbar.
Dann habe ich es 10 Minuten später erneut probiert - diesmal ohne Referenznummer - und ich wurde in die Warteschlange weitergeleitet. In der Warteschlange war ich dann 21 Minuten bis es mir dann zu blöd wurde weiterhin Geld zu zahlen.

Jetzt meine Frage hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem EA Support, was einen gehackten Account angeht? Und wenn ja wie habt ihr euren Account zurückbekommen? Habt ihr Tips?
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus
MfG Macauley


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2012)

Also, viel mehr kannst Du da leider nicht machen, außer vlt. zusätzlich noch versuchen, ob Du ins offzielle Forum reinkommst und da nochmal nachhakst - ich denke aber, dass Du gute Chancen hast, den Account wiederzubekommen bzw. vlt auch neue Codes und der alte Account wird gesperrt oder so, d.h. evlt verlierst Du dann Fortschritte und "Errungenschaften", aber bekommst wenigstens die Spiele wieder.


----------



## Macauley (19. Oktober 2012)

Ok die Sache ist inzwischen geklärt. 
Der e-Mail Support ist fürn Arsch.

Wenn man nicht in den Live Chat reinkommt einfach mal Origin auf Englisch stellen und dann auf Origin Help und dann öffnet sich ein fenster wo oben LIVE CHAT steht.
Das hat dann bei mir nichtmal 10 Sekunden gedauert bis jemand da war und innerhalb von 5 Minuten hatte ich meinen Account zurück 

Also vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort Herrboy 
Das Thema kann dann geschlossen werden.

MfG 
Macauley


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2012)

Das freut einen doch


----------

